
How to Store Data Forever - ddevault
https://drewdevault.com/2020/04/22/How-to-store-data-forever.html
======
Seirdy
If you think others might be interested in helping out, creating+seeding a
torrent and pinging r/DataHoarder [0] is one of the most effective ways of
getting redundancy for large amounts data. It's a subreddit for people who
have massive storage setups in their homes (think tens/hundreds of terabytes).
Besides "Linux ISOs", they've helped store threatened YouTube channels and
government data in case of deletion.

[0]:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/datahoarder](https://old.reddit.com/r/datahoarder)

